# Pakistan Culture



## noffess (Nov 11, 2013)

anyone who takes or took pak culture in F.sc please help me with its 1st and 2nd year? 
i need to know the syllabus


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

noffess said:


> anyone who takes or took pak culture in F.sc please help me with its 1st and 2nd year?
> i need to know the syllabus


I took Pak Culture in Fsc.
got 71 in first year and 86 in second year.
*GO TO THE LAHORE BOARD!! *
(on mozand road near ganga ram hospital) 
They have a library there. You have to go to theie past papers section and DIG OUT ( literally) the past papers for pak culture.
Make sure you get the right onea !! on top of the paper it should say pak culture part 1 (or 2).
Once you have the right papers, ( do not get confuses with the federal board ones) make copies!

Okay so now i'll tell you this:
read all the sq and lq and mcqs on the past papers and find their answers!!
refer to the internet (google is a mans best friend), matric and fsc part 2 Pak study books. 

thats all.

write down all of the lq on the paper. add relevent quotes from the internet and stuff ! (this will add quality)

I had trouble in first year becz i did not know what to refer.
I studied lq (for first yr) from matric pak study book ! (although a lot of answers were in fsc part 2 pak.study)

It got easier when I was in second year. because i took the compulsory pak.study in english!!
Alot of what you learn there will be in your pak culture paper!

(i studied the entire paper for part two..(sq were 95% similar...lq were 70% similar i.e two ques were from fsc pak study book)...and mcqs were 1% similar !!...None of them were from the past paper except one !! 

ps. i had my part two fsc teacher mark all the mcqs for me! ( this will save ur time because you will waste time searching the net)

Paper pattern? 
20 mcqs (1 pt each)...5 l.q (10 pt each ..you will have to do three)...and you have to do 25 sq out of i think 30 (2 pt each)

I had a lot of trouble because i had no one to guide me. Not even the teachers. 

So do take my advice.
InshAllah you will do great 

For part two focus on past papers and fsc pak study book.

Hope this helps.  If you face any confusion regarding this feel free to ask me!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noffess (Nov 11, 2013)

this is soo helpful 
thanks a lot.
ok now my story  
i did o levels from outside pakistan and didnt had pak studies ever as a subject
after coming to pak i did Fsc and ofcourse i couldnt take urdu coz its soo tough n all 
i took pak culture instead and then i had NO one to guide me 
i couldnt even take pak culture classes which was after school hours anyway somehow i managed some notes from friends and couldnt really concentrate on pak culture coz the other subjects were already killing me ( Fsc after Olevels is a nightmare :/ )
and i got 40/100 in pak culture which really ruined my overall result 
but the second year was easier coz as you said its mostly from pak studies of part 2 thats totally right and got 
80/100 Alhamdulillah 
anyway now im repeating some subjects of Fsc and really have to improve pak cuture of 1st part 

Thanks a lot for your help!
i'll surely take you advice.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey I took Pak culture in Fsc after O levels. Get the syllabus and past papers from the Lahore Board. As for the books, there is a book called "Pakistani Culture for federal board" that is THE only board book out. Punjab Board has none.

So this is how it'll go. You get the syllabus, then you look up the topics from the following books

1. Nigel Kelley
2. Rabani
3.Bajwa
4.The Pakistani Way of Life

For the first year, this federal board book will help you out. Also it has a lot of pre-pakistan stuff in it, for which nigel kelley is the best. 
For the second year Kelley again for all the Constituions, and Bajwa and Rabani for Relations with other countries. FOCUS ON RELATIONS! My whole paper was full of them. I ha 81/100 in 1st year, and 80/100 in second. Feel free to inbox me if you have any question ever. Also in my first year exam, 80% stuff was from past papers. In second year hardly any.

- - - Updated - - -

oh in second year, the Pak Study FSc book helps a lot too.


----------



## noffess (Nov 11, 2013)

okay i will get the syllabus first.
thanks a lot!


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

noffess said:


> this is soo helpful
> thanks a lot.
> ok now my story
> i did o levels from outside pakistan and didnt had pak studies ever as a subject
> ...



Oh So you already completed Fsc  
I am guessing you did not get the past papers?
Wish I had saved my first year paper I would have scanned it for u. 
Refer to past papers if you wish and the first year paper will be easier now for you because you went through Fsc. Pak study book.
(Matric Pak study book also has alot for answers to short questions)

Past papers will help alot.!
Best of luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## noffess (Nov 11, 2013)

i will get them when i go to lahore board for the improvement form iA 
yes i will surely refer to them!
okay thankyouuu 
remember me in your prayers!


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

noffess said:


> this is soo helpful
> thanks a lot.
> ok now my story
> i did o levels from outside pakistan and didnt had pak studies ever as a subject
> ...



Noffess, I can totally relate. You are absolutely right. FSc. after O levels is a nightmare.  I remember thinking the exact same thing when I did FSc. after O levels. And I took Pak Culture as well. Urdu was just too hard for me too.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

noffess said:


> i will get them when i go to lahore board for the improvement form iA
> yes i will surely refer to them!
> okay thankyouuu
> remember me in your prayers!



inshAllah


----------



## Honeypie (May 13, 2014)

*Help Needed For Pakistan Culture Part 2 Exam*

I am slightly confused as to what topics I should be covering on whole for my exam since I couldn't find the syllabus for second year outlined by the board and what our teacher at college made us study didn't even answer the past paper questions.


----------



## Pirate31 (Mar 30, 2014)

Honeypie said:


> I am slightly confused as to what topics I should be covering on whole for my exam since I couldn't find the syllabus for second year outlined by the board and what our teacher at college made us study didn't even answer the past paper questions.


Bro try getting the syllabus!! Go to the board and ask the examination dppt!

Till then do all the constituions and relations of pakistan with important states. Use Bajwa or.Nigel Kelly


----------



## Honeypie (May 13, 2014)

If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


----------



## Salma.Aladl (Aug 21, 2014)

Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


Yes please..I need that badly!!


----------



## Honeypie (May 13, 2014)

The second year syllabus includes Government Structure of Pakistan, Constitutions of Pakistan, Relations of Pakistan with neighbouring countries and Russia, USA, Burma, and Commonwealth states in general, Separation of East and West Pakistan, All four Martial Laws, Mineral Resources of Pakistan, Education System, Agriculture System, Industries of Pakistan and Trade.

- - - Updated - - -

During both of my First and Second year exams, there was hardly anything from the past papers, especially in first year exams. Most of the topics covered weren't even outlined in the syllabus or were in the Pakistan Culture book (there is one by the board if you aren't aware of it).


----------



## Ruqaiya Naeem (May 1, 2016)

Hey, I really really need help. I am in the same situation and could really use some guidance. I have a few questions. I am really new to all this since I moved here from another country. Firstly, I would like to see your past papers if that's possible. I was able to bring up some past papers but for the same year there are different papers (I mean completely different). So is this because of different boards, If it is which one should I focus on (I live in Lahore btw). I am really lost. I need help ASAP. Thank you soo much.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey, I really really need help. I am in the same situation and could really use some guidance. I have a few questions. I am really new to all this since I moved here from another country. Firstly, I would like to see your past papers if that's possible. I was able to bring up some past papers but for the same year there are different papers (I mean completely different). So is this because of different boards, If it is which one should I focus on (I live in Lahore btw). I am really lost. I need help ASAP. Thank you soo much


----------



## EM Zee (May 8, 2016)

*Pakistani Culture Textbook (Federal Board)*



Ruqaiya Naeem said:


> Hey, I really really need help. I am in the same situation and could really use some guidance. I have a few questions. I am really new to all this since I moved here from another country. Firstly, I would like to see your past papers if that's possible. I was able to bring up some past papers but for the same year there are different papers (I mean completely different). So is this because of different boards, If it is which one should I focus on (I live in Lahore btw). I am really lost. I need help ASAP. Thank you soo much.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey, I really really need help. I am in the same situation and could really use some guidance. I have a few questions. I am really new to all this since I moved here from another country. Firstly, I would like to see your past papers if that's possible. I was able to bring up some past papers but for the same year there are different papers (I mean completely different). So is this because of different boards, If it is which one should I focus on (I live in Lahore btw). I am really lost. I need help ASAP. Thank you soo much



Hi, Ruqaiya,
I've got the Pakistani Culture textbook, but it is for federal board, the publisher is national book foundation (NBF). It is divided into two parts, which I suppose refer to HSSC first year and HSSC second year. If you want a few scans of it, I can send it to you via email or Facebook. I haven't made notes, I study directly from the book. You can message me on Facebook, to find my account just enter my email, mzr.boy88 at gmail into the search box, or simply email me. I will be glad to help. 
There are five chapters in total, so it's easy if you work a little bit on it.


----------



## Lincoln (Apr 21, 2016)

If you need help then learn to clarify details to the precise point.

First of all are you in your first year? Currently I am in my second year, Lahore board. Today was my Chemistry exam and on the 23rd is Pakistani Culture. There's a exploit in the M.C.Q's section. 

It is made from specific topics. I have past papers of Lahore board dating back to 2008-2015 except the 2009. Probably no one was listed to give the paper or the idiots at bise didn't place it in the book.

For Long Question's, ALWAYS learn Islamic Constitution of 1973. Short Questions are breeze. 

Due to an accident I was only able to score 70 in first year while my friend scored a 74 in First year and a whopping 88 in Second year. It's a really easy subject and takes only a day to memorize, Remember paper presentation is your goal.

Like I said I don't want to waste my time quoting things you already know. If you want more info PM with some sort of communication, Gmail or FB works.

I'm going to copy paste this on all the forums you created, in case someone else needs help.


----------



## Ruqaiya Naeem (May 1, 2016)

Since its been such a long time you posted this, I am assuming you are done with FSc and have already given your exams. I would like to see the past papers or the papers that you had. I will be grateful for any help provided. I am in my second year, thanks to this post I managed my first year just fine but I am a little worried about my second year and require guidance.

- - - Updated - - -



Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


Hey, yes I would like to see the past papers and notes for the second year. I managed just fine in my first year but am completely lost in the second one. I have no idea what am I suppose to be doing. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## araja (Oct 6, 2016)

*Pak Culture*



EM Zee said:


> Hi, Ruqaiya,
> I've got the Pakistani Culture textbook, but it is for federal board, the publisher is national book foundation (NBF). It is divided into two parts, which I suppose refer to HSSC first year and HSSC second year. If you want a few scans of it, I can send it to you via email or Facebook. I haven't made notes, I study directly from the book. You can message me on Facebook, to find my account just enter my email, mzr.boy88 at gmail into the search box, or simply email me. I will be glad to help.
> There are five chapters in total, so it's easy if you work a little bit on it.



Where can i find PAK CULTURE AND ADVANCED ENGLISH BOOKS for Federal board from either Islamabd or Jeddah? And is advanced english necessary instead of compulsory english as I did Olevels?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## hamzacnd (Oct 11, 2016)

*Past Papers*



Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


Kindly send me the past papers of both years


----------



## araja (Oct 6, 2016)

Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


can u plz send it to me?


----------



## mary13 (Jan 4, 2017)

Can you help me aswell please ????


----------



## shehrozzzz (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi, I do too need help please if any of you can help me in this situation it would be perfect as i have no idea what to do and Pakistani culture just seem too difficult, I only need the notes or papers that's all. Jazak Allah


----------



## Hira Butt (Jun 4, 2018)

I hope that everyone has done well in exams


----------



## winizmii (Jul 7, 2018)

*Urgent*



Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


 yes please i need it so badly notes for hssc 1 and hssc 2 pakistan culture !!!! I need notes and solved past papers and everything please!


----------



## Hello123 (Apr 20, 2019)

*1 Month To Prepare For Pakistan Culture Part 1 , Please Share Information*

Aslamo-alykum
I am doing F.Sc. after o levels and have chosen Pakistani culture but unfortunately I couldn't find any resources or book , past papers anything.
Now I have one month left until my exams please help ASAP.
I am in great worry.
I will be very grateful.....
Exam is on 1 jun. 2019....


----------



## Maryyy (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey guys😫😫...I desperately need 2nd yr Fsc syllabus and past papers for Pakistan Culture (Lahore Board) ...if anyone has any of these plzzz send em to me


----------



## fratres (Apr 5, 2019)

No #1 Job Site in Pakistan
Visit FRATRES PAKISTAN


pk.fratres.net
www[dot]fratres[dot]net


----------



## Maryyy (Apr 20, 2019)

Does anyone have PAKISTAN CULTURE PAPER of 2018/2017 ??? (Lahore Board)
..........


----------



## Maryyy (Apr 20, 2019)

.


----------



## shehrozzzz (Jan 20, 2018)

If anyone needs notes or information about this subject , Dm me on my insta shehrox_dxb

- - - Updated - - -

I have the notes and texbook for Pak studies , Dm me on my instagram shehrox_dxb

- - - Updated - - -

I have the notes and texbook for Pak studies , Dm me on my instagram shehrox_dxb


----------



## zarish khan (Apr 15, 2021)

Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


Hey, i dont know if youre still here but i am in need for past papers of pakistani culture please do get back to me if you are willng to pass it on . Thankyou!!!!


----------



## Mahnuuur (Sep 9, 2021)

zarish khan said:


> Hey, i dont know if youre still here but i am in need for past papers of pakistani culture please do get back to me if you are willng to pass it on . Thankyou!!!!


Are you doing first year or second??


----------



## maoizzah (Nov 24, 2021)

Mahnuuur said:


> Are you doing first year or second??


Aoa can u please help me im doin first year nd i have no ideaa


----------



## mxheen (Dec 12, 2021)

maoizzah said:


> Aoa can u please help me im doin first year nd i have no ideaa


heyy, i'm also doing first year pak culture. i'm in islamabad and i have the federal board pak culture book. i'm struggling to find past papers tho idk why. i've completed ch#1 notes because its a short and easy chapter, the rest of the chapters idk how to structure.


----------



## Fawad (Dec 31, 2021)

Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


Hey, you said that you can help anyone studying in pakistan culture so can you please guide me , I am doing pakistan culture in fsc part 1 right now


----------



## Fawad (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey guys please can anyone guide me with the book of pakistan culture. I like in Lahore . I bought the federal board book as that was the only one available. So it it the same test for all the boards of punjab? 
And where can I get the past papers, notes etc


----------



## Dua (12 mo ago)

Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


I need them please kindly help krden I will always be thankful to u


----------



## Fahad waseeem (11 mo ago)

Dua said:


> I need them please kindly help krden I will always be thankful to u


 Can you please help me also


----------



## Dalancy (12 mo ago)

Did you do O levels from Pakistan? They're not permitting me Pakistan culture, could you please give me details?


----------



## Arsal (8 mo ago)

EM Zee said:


> *Pakistani Culture Textbook (Federal Board)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mam I have this book this Pakistan culture book so I m gonnna give HSSC-2 for Punjab board? Or I have to study pak study book also? Last year I have not giving paper Pak culture paper because of covid-19 they pass all examinations student


----------



## Arsal (8 mo ago)

jiasajid said:


> I took Pak Culture in Fsc.
> got 71 in first year and 86 in second year.
> *GO TO THE LAHORE BOARD!! *
> (on mozand road near ganga ram hospital)
> ...


Mam I have federal board book Pakistan culture! So I have doubt that all related to federal board ! So I have to study Pak study or pakistan culture book for Bise Punjab board ? Because this is my first time I m giving last year they pass all the examinations


----------



## Isra khan (8 mo ago)

Anyone who takes or took Pakistan culture i need help I am currently doing fsc which was a bad decision as i did o levels. But now i really need help in getting an insight about the paper pattern as I've been learning pakistan culture on my own and don't know what to do about the paper pattern abd stuff so anyone who has any idea about the paper pattern do share it with me it'll be of a great help 😩😭


----------



## Isra khan (8 mo ago)

Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


Kindly send me papers I'm in urgent need of em!!!


----------



## Rameen fatkma (7 mo ago)

Hi there!! Can i please get past papers from anyone?? I’ve no idea about the paper pattern of pakistan culture in need of help please


----------



## Rameen fatkma (7 mo ago)

Honeypie said:


> If anyone here needs first year Pakistan Culture notes, solved past papers or any help in studying, I'm willing to because when I seriously needed a forum like this to help me, I found none and had to literally go through more than ten books to get a measly 86 and I don't think anyone wants to go through that experience.


I need past papers please


----------



## Muhammadanas (7 mo ago)

Arsal said:


> Mam I have this book this Pakistan culture book so I m gonnna give HSSC-2 for Punjab board? Or I have to study pak study book also? Last year I have not giving paper Pak culture paper because of covid-19 they pass all examinations student


Hii


----------



## Muhammadanas (7 mo ago)

Did you get any notes or pastpapers relevant to pakistan culture


----------



## amelia♡ (3 mo ago)

if anyone takes pak culture, it'd be really helpful if u could share the notes or paper pattern or past paper, very confusing for me atm. id love some help <3


----------



## Cool cat 463 (2 mo ago)

Hey guys, I have the book of Pakistan culture - 1st year, this is the book you get if you are doing Punjab board , not federal board because they are different . Since I can't take a pic of it I'll tell you the author It's Pilot super one Pakistan culture Subjective and objective type for intermediate part - 1 Written by : -prof.Abdul sanawan kips college Lahore PhD (scholar) M. Phil islamiyat MA Urdu by khalid book depot 40-Urdu bazaar, Lahore 042-37223881-37229740


----------



## Cool cat 463 (2 mo ago)

It would also be kind of you guys to tell the syllabus of Pakistan culture part 2 since there is no book available. So please , if u need to contact me u can email me in [email protected]


----------



## khanbkt3248 (2 mo ago)

Cool cat 463 said:


> Hey guys, I have the book of Pakistan culture - 1st year, this is the book you get if you are doing Punjab board , not federal board because they are different . Since I can't take a pic of it I'll tell you the author It's Pilot super one Pakistan culture Subjective and objective type for intermediate part - 1 Written by : -prof.Abdul sanawan kips college Lahore PhD (scholar) M. Phil islamiyat MA Urdu by khalid book depot 40-Urdu bazaar, Lahore 042-37223881-37229740


 hey!!! I tried looking up for the book that you've mentioned in the above thread of yours and unfortunately I can't find it!!! SO, it will be really kind of you if you can be more precise about the book!!


----------



## khanbkt3248 (2 mo ago)

amelia♡ said:


> if anyone takes pak culture, it'd be really helpful if u could share the notes or paper pattern or past paper, very confusing for me atm. id love some help <3


HEY!!!! I just gave my first year Pakistani Culture exam, so if you need any kind of help do tell me i'm willing to help you!!


----------



## Cool cat 463 (2 mo ago)

khanbkt3248 said:


> hey!!! I tried looking up for the book that you've mentioned in the above thread of yours and unfortunately I can't find it!!! SO, it will be really kind of you if you can be more precise about the book!!


 Hey do u have email? I'll send u the pic there


----------



## Cool cat 463 (2 mo ago)

khanbkt3248 said:


> hey!!! I tried looking up for the book that you've mentioned in the above thread of yours and unfortunately I can't find it!!! SO, it will be really kind of you if you can be more precise about the book!!


Hey do u have email? I'll send u the pics there


----------



## khanbkt3248 (2 mo ago)

Cool cat 463 said:


> Hey do u have email? I'll send u the pics there


[email protected]


----------



## khanbkt3248 (2 mo ago)




----------



## Cool cat 463 (2 mo ago)

Yo, does anyone has book of pak culture part 2 😭 it's getting so frustrating like I don't have anything to study from nor syllabus or past paper 😥


----------



## khanbkt3248 (2 mo ago)

,,


----------



## khanbkt3248 (2 mo ago)

..


----------



## khanbkt3248 (2 mo ago)

@Cool cat 463
Chapter 1: Sufis and Sufi Shrines
Chapter 2: Archaeological Treasures
Chapter 3:Architecture and historical monuments
Chapter 4: Major trends in arts and literature and their exponents
Chapter 5: Festivals, social customs, and dress


----------



## khanbkt3248 (2 mo ago)

Cool cat 463 said:


> Yo, does anyone has book of pak culture part 2 😭 it's getting so frustrating like I don't have anything to study from nor syllabus or past paper 😥


Heyy!! You can use the federal board book ig it's by the national book foundation you can buy it on daraz it has both part 1 and part 2 to it and has more information and completes our whole syllabus as it is solely for that purpose. You can use it if you need a picture of the book do tell me.


----------



## Cool cat 463 (2 mo ago)

khanbkt3248 said:


> Heyy!! You can use the federal board book ig it's by the national book foundation you can buy it on daraz it has both part 1 and part 2 to it and has more information and completes our whole syllabus as it is solely for that purpose. You can use it if you need a picture of the book do tell me.


I already have it 🤭 , but it's not like it won't be right for the Punjab board since I'm not doing federal board. Like I found past paper of pak culture class 12 from bise multan website litteraly found it that far 😭 but atleast I got it 😌 but I have no book nor syllabus and not only that I'm scared the past paper won't be of any help since the pak studies have new syllabus . so I'm scared that if the pak culture syllabus also changed. It's so frustrating 😭


----------



## Cool cat 463 (2 mo ago)

Lmao the new federal board head came to my college for speech and I didn't knew about him so I didn't ask him about anything otherwise I would have 😭😭


----------



## khanbkt3248 (2 mo ago)

Cool cat 463 said:


> I already have it 🤭 , but it's not like it won't be right for the Punjab board since I'm not doing federal board. Like I found past paper of pak culture class 12 from bise multan website litteraly found it that far 😭 but atleast I got it 😌 but I have no book nor syllabus and not only that I'm scared the past paper won't be of any help since the pak studies have new syllabus . so I'm scared that if the pak culture syllabus also changed. It's so frustrating 😭


Oh!!!, I'm actually doing the Abbottabad board and our paper is the exact same as that of the federal one but the Punjab board is different I agree.


----------



## Cool cat 463 (2 mo ago)

khanbkt3248 said:


> Oh!!!, I'm actually doing the Abbottabad board and our paper is the exact same as that of the federal one but the Punjab board is different I agree.


So lucky 😭😭 oh well best of luck 🍀


----------

